# Cheap ($500 or less) 5.1 complete system recommendation



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm going to be working out of an apartment for about six to eight months, and I need a recommendation on a cheap 5.1 complete system. I'm an audio engineer by trade, and I'm extremely familiar with professional grade equipment (my home theater system is a Genelec 5.1 system, just like my studio at work), but I know almost nothing about consumer grade equipment.

I'd like to go to Best Buy, Circuit City, etc and pick up a complete 5.1 system. I need at least two optical inputs, I'd like the ability to work with uncompressed audio via optical (I have a PS3 to watch BluRays), and Dolby ProLogic II would be a nice touch as I'll have a Wii with me as well. I'd rather not do everything via HDMI, as the 360 and Wii don't support that output.

I see that a lot of systems these days come with DVD players in them, but that's unnecessary. Between the PS3, 360 and Wii, I'll have DVD playback covered.

Anyway, post your thoughts, tell me what I should pick up. I realize this is last minute notice, but I'd like to pick up something this afternoon. Thanks for the input!


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

By complete, do you mean HTIB, or Home Theater In a Box? (Includes speakers)

I don't know if you're adamant about new equipment, but you could also check pawn shops. If you're just using it for a few months, you can get one cheap there, and use the remainder on BD movies.

I assume that at the end of the 6-8 months you're getting rid of it, so you might take less of a bath this way.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, to take advantage of games with THX Neural Surround you would require an AVR capable of that. If you are spending enough on a new system with Prologic II, and you have gaming in mind, you may want to consider that also.


----------



## gychang (Jun 19, 2007)

tenzip said:


> By complete, do you mean HTIB, or Home Theater In a Box? (Includes speakers)
> 
> I don't know if you're adamant about new equipment, but you could also check pawn shops. If you're just using it for a few months, you can get one cheap there, and use the remainder on BD movies.
> 
> I assume that at the end of the 6-8 months you're getting rid of it, so you might take less of a bath this way.


sorry, I have a AV receiver (P Elite VSX-33TX) and front speakers, not interested in true 5.1 or HTIB. but question is mainly regarding source playing of .flac from computer hooked to the receiver.

gychang


----------

